# Portable Grill ?



## Richard1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok I would like to use a portable gas grill and connect it to the quick connect under the trailer. The kind i have now has the regulator attached to the grill already. I have read that this will not work because the pressure is already regulated off the tank (low pressure) to the quick connect. I really do not want to buy the T and connect to the big 30# tank which would be high pressure and the grill regulator would drop it to low pressure. What kind of portable grill do they make so I can use a hose and quick connect it to the bottom of the trailer (low pressure).? also I see the MOD that you can *add another quick connect *to the existing quick connect under the trailer, can you use the existing outdoor kitchen burner and a portable gas grill at the *same time *? if I use both quick connects under the trailer?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

RVQ makes a low pressure grill. And yes you can use both at the same time. I added a quick connect near the factory one and I've used both at once. The kit I used was made by Gastite T103029 1/2" Quick Connect Valve and the OUTFLEX-3/8 Outdoor Flex Connector - 3/8" NPT x 12' . http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8285 . James


----------



## Richard1 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the info. I looked at this website and it shows a regulator doesnt it?http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=72200



GarethsDad said:


> RVQ makes a low pressure grill. And yes you can use both at the same time. I added a quick connect near the factory one and I've used both at once. The kit I used was made by Gastite T103029 1/2" Quick Connect Valve and the OUTFLEX-3/8 Outdoor Flex Connector - 3/8" NPT x 12' . http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8285 . James


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

It be hard to find one as VITCO the company that made the RVQ closed the doors in june of this year. http://www.southbendtribune.com/apps/pbcs....ate=printpicart . I made an adapter for my gas grill to replace the regulator (high pressure and volume) to a valve to regulate the gas volume (BTU output). James


----------



## Richard1 (Oct 7, 2007)

last question,will my portable gas grill with the regulator work by hooking it up to the quick connect under the trailer?

Rich



GarethsDad said:


> It be hard to find one as VITCO the company that made the RVQ closed the doors in june of this year. http://www.southbendtribune.com/apps/pbcs....ate=printpicart . I made an adapter for my gas grill to replace the regulator (high pressure and volume) to a valve to regulate the gas volume (BTU output). James


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

That would depend on the regulater, if the pressure from the TT is enough to pass through the grills regulater and have enough volume to be adjustable (BTUs ouput). James


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great question. The answer is depends on the BBQ.

My BBQ has a regulator because you can directly hook up the small propane camping tanks (cans). Running a hose from the current quick connect directly to the BBQ will not work. The quick connect that runs the stove is low pressure and the BBQ requires high pressure.

Solution

I purchased a "T-valve" thingy that screws directly into the 30lbs tank. The other end connects to your trailer as before and the "T" portion has a hose connection on it. I run a 15' hose from there into my BBQ.









I was geeting tired of always hooking and unhooking the hose everytime we camped so back to the propane supply store and I purchased a few fittings including a quick connected and 8' of hose. I installed another quick connect at the front of the TT for the BBQ and now the BBQ hooks up exactly like the stove.









If your BBQ does not have a regulator than you will need to supply it with low pressure. I believe in most cases the BBQ regulator is built in. In my case it is external but to bypass it would have been too expensive (custom fitting required)

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thor, I like that idea. any pictures of the fittings you bought?


----------



## Richard1 (Oct 7, 2007)

There are three I was looking at www.propaneproducts.com/rv-camper-grill-lantern-connection.html 
and
*www.jtsrv.com/shop.asp item 66-8913 This is the one I am getting because it has the plastic nut right on the T, the other ones you have to screw the brass fitting on the T into the 30 lb tank*

www.campingworld.com/ item 24020 and item 30341

90° Propane Tee Kit These Kits come with the 90 degree connector and a 12' propane hose, the 90 degree T has the large plastic nut that goes right on the 30 lb tank,then you hook the other big plastic nut coming from the regulator on the trailer to the other side of the T. Then you hook up the 12 ft hose to the third connection on the T and the other end to your grill.

Connects to camper or trailer propane cylinder to allow connection of an additional propane appliance such as a tabletop grill, camp stove or lantern. Type 1 ACME nut x female POL and male ACME thread x 1"-20 male throwaway cylinder thread. Includes 12 ' extension hose with male x female swivel 1"-20 female throwaway cylinder threads. 1/pack.

Qty. Part No. Qty. in Stock Description Item Price 
66-8913 40 90° Propane Tee Kit $92.49 
90° Propane Tee Kit



Sayonara said:


> Thor, I like that idea. any pictures of the fittings you bought?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I do have a picture posted. It is in the old gallery. I cannot find it, sorry. I will look for it on my hard drive and repost.
I think the best way is to take your BBQ to your propane supplier and they should be able to hook you up with the right fittings.

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Gottcha! ill do that this spring.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Richard1 said:


> There are three I was looking at www.propaneproducts.com/rv-camper-grill-lantern-connection.html
> and
> *www.jtsrv.com/shop.asp item 66-8913 This is the one I am getting because it has the plastic nut right on the T, the other ones you have to screw the brass fitting on the T into the 30 lb tank*


Let us know how this works once you get it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

pictures too.....


----------

